# XP and Netzero: Does it work?



## elparamo (Sep 10, 2004)

I would like to know how many of you use or have tried to use netzero on an XP box.Has it worked or given trouble? I would appreciate it if you would let me know how it has been for you. Thanks.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I had to give up NetZero when it would not accommodate some applications. I do not believe it was an incompatibility with "XP."


----------



## elparamo (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks, Redoak, for your suggestion. I'll check to see if there are any application conflicts.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

elparamo said:


> I would like to know how many of you use or have tried to use netzero on an XP box.Has it worked or given trouble? I would appreciate it if you would let me know how it has been for you. Thanks.


Yes, it works. If your having problems, call them for specifics on settings.


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Depending on your area and why you're with netzero, you might consider access4free - it's about the same deal pricewise, except you don't have to download any software. There's an initial $5 setup fee. I know Netzero clogs you up with ads if you're using the free version. Access4free is just "obtain automatically" access - although I did notice that my browser always says access4free even when I'm connected to my regular isp. Have to go into the registry to fix that.... 

Other than that, not sure how the service compares.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I am using Juno 5.0 on my XP home laptop and it works just fine.This is not the free version,but for $9.95 a month,I'm very satisfied.


----------

